

Show HN: Pinstified - Search Amazon With Pinterest Style Layout - svtiger
http://pinstified.com

======
NathanKP
I made something similar a while back, but for books. Essentially it used the
Amazon API to create a Pinterest like interface for Amazon. (But this was
before Pinterest, so it was called a Masonry interface at the time.) Here is
what I came up with:

<http://bookflavor.com/list/new-york-times-bestsellers-25>

Unfortunately, eventually Amazon decided they didn't like me and cut off my
API access. This was because I was doing too much scraping of their service,
and because they said the design of my site was causing it to falsely report
referrals to Amazon. (Still not sure what was causing that exactly.) At any
rate they shut off my API access and I haven't had time to come back and
revisit the project since I have been working fulltime.

Best of luck with your site, and watch out for sneaky Amazon restrictions.

~~~
svtiger
Hey, thanks for the heads up and sorry to hear about your troubles. Your site
is really beautiful. I too was using masonry before "pinterest type layout"
became the more apt phrase. Hope you can get back to developing your site. I
know those pesky full-time gigs get in the way of our passion, though they're
a little more stable. Best wishes and please keep checking back. Any feedback
would be helpful. Thanks again:)

------
mobiplayer
Very cool :) This past weekend I was just thinking of starting something
similar! but I know I would never achieve the great look that your project
has.

Congratulations!

~~~
svtiger
Yeah it's been quite grueling getting everything working and it took more than
a weekend, but it has been fun to work on. Happy hacking, thanks for the
compliment, and look forward to seeing your projects:)

------
dbecks
Fantastic app! Great work.

------
klbarry
Cool. How do you decide on order of the items in the search results? for
instance:

[http://pinstified.com/search?searchCategory=search-
alias%3Dj...](http://pinstified.com/search?searchCategory=search-
alias%3Djewelry&searchDept=search-
alias%253Djewelry&searchButtonInput=Jewelry&searchButtonRefineInput=&fieldKeywords=gold+emerald+ring&searchSubcategory=all&sort=relevance-
fs-browse-rank)

vs

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-
alias%3D...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-
alias%3Djewelry&field-keywords=gold+emerald+ring)

Also, where do you get data on new and best selling? Is that just the
"popular" breakdown on Amazon?

~~~
svtiger
You can sort the search results using the refine menu.
<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/68927323/search_sort.png>

And

Like you said the "new and best selling" is just the popular breakdown for
each category. Though there isn't one for "All Departments". We'll work on
that:)

